# I need serious help for PTE 79



## williamhung (Apr 21, 2017)

Alright, I know there has already been a lot of threads here about this matter, but I still cant seem to find enough help for my case.

I went for IELTS, got 9 in all but Writing (7), tried 2nd time still same result.
I went for PTE, got 80+ for all but Speaking (70), 2nd try is 72.

I need band 8 to qualify for 189 and as someone who has studied university and been speaking relatively good English, I find this process very frustrating. At first I believed it was easier to improve writing in IELTS rather than going for Speaking in PTE but after my 2nd attempt it seems like getting 8 for IELTS is not an easy feat. My friends suggested me to try for PTE instead but I have no idea how hard it would be. Can someone give me a few advice to ace PTE speaking??

1. How fast should I speak? As I believe I can enunciate better if I speak slowly, but I am not sure whether that would be penalized. Does the computer take into account of speed (like not super slow speed but rather the speed that someone reads an announcement really carefully if you know what I mean)

2. For retell, is it better to repeat phrases, names and statistics that were mentioned? I was thinking maybe because I was trying to rephrase everything and the computer might miss the point. This or describe image should be the 2 most significant parts that pulled my grade down

3. For describe image, does more technical vocab give me more marks even it might make the sentence seem a lil bit awkward? Does anyone have a set of templates and sentences I can use for this session?

4. For repeat, is it better to "close your eyes" and try to repeat or write down the initials of every words used?

I sincerely hope you don't find my question too long, or maybe it was already answered somewhere else on this forum that I cant manage to find. My skill assessment passed and I am just waiting for my English to get band 8 to proceed and I hope you understand taking the 5th test is really frustrating.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

williamhung said:


> Alright, I know there has already been a lot of threads here about this matter, but I still cant seem to find enough help for my case.
> 
> I went for IELTS, got 9 in all but Writing (7), tried 2nd time still same result.
> I went for PTE, got 80+ for all but Speaking (70), 2nd try is 72.
> ...


This will sort all your Speaking issues. My Speaking went from 68 to 89 with these tips. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

*84+ PTE first attempt small advice*



williamhung said:


> Alright, I know there has already been a lot of threads here about this matter, but I still cant seem to find enough help for my case.
> 
> I went for IELTS, got 9 in all but Writing (7), tried 2nd time still same result.
> I went for PTE, got 80+ for all but Speaking (70), 2nd try is 72.
> ...




Advice from me:

1.) You would not be penalized. Speak slowly and clearly
2.) I didn't repeat, I explained what it is like explaining what kind of chart it is, then the details
3) Vocab is subjective, I suggest basic vocabulary that you have seen in 90's cartoon( big fan of 90's cartoon by the way, been seeing cartoons since I was 3 years old)
4.) No. Dont close your eyes,(if you want to listen clearly its your wish), all you need to do is listen to ANY words spoken by any human and memorize it in fractions of seconds and repeat it... I used the notepad they gave,Im not good in memorizing though..its your wish how you want to take it

Disclosure: I first read this: 

Asihsh Jain's answer: https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-prepare-for-PTE-Pearson-Test-in-English


Then I used this: 
https://www.practicepte.com/

Just the free 2 tests

thats it....i Guess all those cartoons and anime finally paid its bill...


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey there,
Can you tell what's your pronunciation and oral fluency points?
1. You can record your sample answer probably couple of from each DI, RA and RL. So some one who already have scored 79+ could give some advice on the speed and other stuff.
2. As per my knowledge, it should not be a problem for computer to understand the rephrasing answer as long as it couldn't influence the fluency.
3. Yes there are many suggestions from the 90 scorers on the format. What usually the most people suggest is to use simple sentence so that it won't affect the fluency.
4. Well try both and see what is good for you. It's up to you what's suits you, but both need an enough practice so that in exam you would know how you are going to answer it. 

I am not an expert or high scorer, this is what I catch from the advices of the different people that are good and high scorer as well.
Good luck.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

williamhung said:


> Alright, I know there has already been a lot of threads here about this matter, but I still cant seem to find enough help for my case.
> 
> I went for IELTS, got 9 in all but Writing (7), tried 2nd time still same result.
> I went for PTE, got 80+ for all but Speaking (70), 2nd try is 72.
> ...


 For speaking watch the youtube video by a person called 'navjot brar pte'.

In my mock tests I was swinging between 60-65.

In my actual I got 90. One tends to sub-consciously focus too much on content, try to avoid doing that. 
The trick is to focus on oral fluency and pronounciation. 

Speak the way you always would. If you try changing your pace too much it impact's fluency and pronunciation both.

Also ensure you don't place the mic just outside your mouth as the breathing also gets recorded and eventually impacts your score.

I had placed my mic between nose and mouth, petty but true.

Do not bogged down by your neighbours, let them not sway your focus. Forget everything and speak. Good luck 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat1811 (Nov 3, 2016)

With your current scores, IMO I believes that you just need to improve your fluency a little bit. Then your speaking will jump over 79+. I just got around 55 in pronunciation but my fluency was 74 so my speaking was totally 73. So in my opinions just practising the fluency and you will be fine.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

I scored well in one week in PTE by watching E2Language Courses on Youtube and their Webinars. I tried PTE after failing miserably in IELTS twice. You Should check out their channel and practice practice practice after watching their vides and strategies just practice.

You can buy their subscription for detailed preparation and then buy PTE Scored practice tests. Good Luck !!!


----------



## sameeradam (Apr 18, 2017)

*90 Speaking in First Attempt*



williamhung said:


> Alright, I know there has already been a lot of threads here about this matter, but I still cant seem to find enough help for my case.
> 
> I went for IELTS, got 9 in all but Writing (7), tried 2nd time still same result.
> I went for PTE, got 80+ for all but Speaking (70), 2nd try is 72.
> ...


1. Speak at a normal pace, don't speak super fast or really slow, since there is a chance computer might not recognize or skip words in either case.

2. Rephrasing is not critically important here. Make sure you understand the topic and note down all main points (leave the examples, unless you think they are really important to make note of). And don't try to correct your mistake, if you made one, Fluency is the Key for speaking section.

3. For Describe Image, Don't overcomplicate stuff. Use the simple vocab but instead of saying 40% percent of this, 30% of that, use phrases like one-third, one-half of, lion share of, etc. Don't forget to leave time for conclusion, it is extremely important.

4. For Repeat Sentence, whatever way works for you is better. For me, close the eyes to focus does the trick. But If you reckon, noting initials doesn't distract you from the actual sentence, then use that method.


----------



## williamhung (Apr 21, 2017)

sameeradam said:


> 1. Speak at a normal pace, don't speak super fast or really slow, since there is a chance computer might not recognize or skip words in either case.
> 
> 2. Rephrasing is not critically important here. Make sure you understand the topic and note down all main points (leave the examples, unless you think they are really important to make note of). And don't try to correct your mistake, if you made one, Fluency is the Key for speaking section.
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for your help. I do appreciate them alot  I just checked my score report and my fluency was merely 52. Problem pinpointed so yeah I'll check out all your suggested tips. My next pte would be 9th May. Hopefully things would improve


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

I suggest you upload a voice recording here so we see how to help.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Anamica23 said:


> Advice from me:
> 
> 1.) You would not be penalized. Speak slowly and clearly
> 2.) I didn't repeat, I explained what it is like explaining what kind of chart it is, then the details
> ...


MADHUKUMAAR, you should remove your report file from here.


----------



## williamhung (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just want to update that I have made it thank you so much for the swift and generous responses you guys gave me last month. I was taken aback by all your kindness. Greatly appreciate! And if anyone of you need help for 79+ you can pm me and we can talk. The whole process is really not as easy as I thought.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

Can anyone give some tips on reading especially MCQ section. Im always lacking at this area and cant find enough tips on youtube for this.

thanks!!


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Kazana and other posters,

I had shared my experience and tips for the PTE exam. The only factor for success is "practice, practice and practice"!

The first thing you need to do is to create an "English" atmosphere at your home. You can do this by watching only English programs on television or radio. Try to speak in English, as much as possible and do watch English movies. You will automatically pick up the pronunciation and vocabulary.

The next stage would be to ready some quality English literature books, such as the books for English literature university students. Keep a dictionary handy to understand the meanings of words you're not aware of and make a note of these. You may also read magazines such as National Geographic, Reader's Digest, Vogue etc.

Practice reading in a noisy environment, since its likely that you may have other test takers who would be reading at the same time, which would prove distracting and make you lose concentration in your reading. Pay attention to the punctuation and intonation. You should read as if you're telling a story or reciting an incident to some, conveying the emotions and expressions!

As for reading, the multiple choice multiple answer does have negative marking, hence be careful here. Its better to choose a single correct answer, rather than assuming the second answer choice and then then if this is incorrect would negate the score for the correct answer. I would suggest you to read the question first and then skim the passage to find the exact area where you answer is likely to lie, rather than spending time on reading the entire passage only to find out the answer is just first sentence in your passage!

Listening may be practiced by listening to BBC/CNN podcasts, trying to retell the same, writing down the news you've heard in the last 30 seconds etc.

Finally, do get hold of the PTE official guides and practice them. You need to practice writing essays as well, this is where professional help may be a good idea, since he/she can correct your essays and track your progress.

The last but still a main factor is time. Make sure you plan the time you're going to spend on each section, which will prevent you from overrunning.

All the best!


----------



## rurouni777 (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice tips lauranlk. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Virtual3xpert (Jul 5, 2017)

Really helpful tips. Thanks guys.


----------



## sarapaz (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks for the TIPS.


----------



## Prasanna1215 (Jan 22, 2018)

Please help me out for 79. My previous score Speaking 89, reading 77, writing 75 and listening 72. This is my 6th attempt score. Many times I lost in speaking as ladies have some speaking problem. Also I have problem with understanding the accent of native speakers


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

What is the good way to increase marks in the Reading section? I feel that reading depends on Vocabulary, coz if you don't the meaning of few words you cant comprehend the central idea of the text. What is the good way to increase academic vocabulary or repetitive vocabulary in the PTE test?


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

To everyone giving the Great tips, 
These are really helpful indeed and much appreciated


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

*PTEA Materials and Strategy Evaluation*

Hi

My story on nailing PTE-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ielts-strategic-comparison-ielts-vs-ptea.html

If anyone wants to get in touch with me, kindly send me a private message.

I will be more than willing to share my notes, practice material and experience or validating your strategy to kill the exam.

Thank you and good luck !

regards
Nishant



Prasanna1215 said:


> Please help me out for 79. My previous score Speaking 89, reading 77, writing 75 and listening 72. This is my 6th attempt score. Many times I lost in speaking as ladies have some speaking problem. Also I have problem with understanding the accent of native speakers


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

williamhung said:


> Alright, I know there has already been a lot of threads here about this matter, but I still cant seem to find enough help for my case.
> 
> I went for IELTS, got 9 in all but Writing (7), tried 2nd time still same result.
> I went for PTE, got 80+ for all but Speaking (70), 2nd try is 72.
> ...


Just out of curiosity, did you end up 79+ ?


----------

